# Tomcat 4.1 Experimente 8)



## Guest (13. Jan 2009)

Hallo,

mache "Gehversuche"mit Tomcat - html und servlets...

Folgendes Problemchen...

Habe im tomcat verz folgende Struktur...
C:\Programme\Apache Tomcat 4.1.39LE\webapps\formData

in formData liegt ThreeParamsForm.html
mit einer kleinen Form...

<form action="/ServletParam">
first: <input type="TEXT" NAME="param1">

second: <input type="TEXT" NAME="param2">

third: <input type="TEXT" NAME="param3">

<input type="SUBMIT">
</form>

dann hab ich formData\WEB-INF.... mit classes und deployment-desc drin
unter classes ein verz coreservlets und darin ThreeParams.class

deployment desc sieht so aus...

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?>

<!DOCTYPE web-app
    PUBLIC "-//Sun Microsystems, Inc.//DTD Web Application 2.3//EN"
    "http://java.sun.com/dtd/web-app_2_3.dtd">

<web-app>
<servlet>
<servlet-name>ServletParam</servlet-name>
<servlet-class>formData.coreservlets.ThreeParams</servlet-class>
</servlet>
<servlet-mapping>
<servlet-name>ServletParam</servlet-name>
<url-pattern>/servletParam</url-pattern>
</servlet-mapping>
</web-app>
```
Man muss nicht Einstein sein um zu verstehen was ich machen will ... in der html gebe ich drei parameter ein ... bei klick auf submit sollen die Daten vom servlet aufgenommen und angezeigt werden...

er findet das servlet aber nicht und zeigt folglich auch nix an....vermute ich habe den deployment desc falsch?
möchte nicht das invoker servlet verwenden sondern selbst die pfade etc. einstellen

Weiß jemand was falsch ist?


----------



## HLX (14. Jan 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <servlet-class>formData.coreservlets.ThreeParams</servlet-class>
> ```


Das ist falsch. Der Packagename des Servlet ist nach deinen Angaben 'coreservlets' und nicht 'formdata.coreservlets'. Entferne das 'formdata.'.


----------



## Gast (14. Jan 2009)

hab's. kleinere schreibfehler den man aber nach einer zeit nicht mehr sieht zumindest ich. geht. forum lass ich ab jetzt bleiben.


----------



## frapo (14. Jan 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hab's. kleinere schreibfehler den man aber nach einer zeit nicht mehr sieht zumindest ich. geht. forum lass ich ab jetzt bleiben.



 ???:L Wäre ja nett du hättest diesen Thread mit deinen gewonnen Erkenntnissen abgeschlossen, da hätte vielleicht jemand anderer auch etwas davon. 

Und sowas nachdem du diesen Auftritt  hattest Früher war alles besser.. wer im Glashaus sitzt.. oder wie heißt das noch gleich? naja..


----------

